# Leiomyoma of myometrium



## umas86 (Apr 22, 2011)

Can somebody help me out with this. In a pathology report the diagnosis is stated as,

"UTERUS", (TOTAL HYSTERECTOMY):

 - 115-GRAM UTERUS SHOWING:

CERVIX:
 - UNREMARKABLE ECTOCERVIX.

ENDOMETRIUM:
 - COLLECTIONS OF HEMOSIDERIN MACROPHAGES.

MYOMETRIUM:
 - LEIOMYOMATA.

Should this leiomyoma to be coded as 218.9 or 219.1.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Apr 22, 2011)

218.9


----------



## umas86 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot. Can you just please explain why should we use 218.9 because there is a controversy going on.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Apr 22, 2011)

My opinion is that 218s are specifically for leiomyomas and 219s are for "other"  benign neoplasms. Specificity of ICD coding is much easier now....wait till ICD10!


----------

